# AMI BIOS - 1 Beep During Booting



## jbloggs (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi,

I have an Asus P4P800 E Deluxe mobo, P4 3.4GHz Northwood, 1GB OCZ PC3200 Platinum rev2, ATI Radeon 9800 Pro, 2 x 74GB WD Raptors in RAID0. When I rebooted my computer yesterday, just before the Windows XP logo appeared I got 1 beep. The BIOS is an AMI, it is version 1006. According to the AMI beep codes, 1 beep means "Memory refresh timer error". The computer still boots up ok, there are no errors in Windows XP, no BSODs, it just seems to be running normally, apart from the 1 beep during booting.

I have seen the following recommended, "Try re-seating the memory first, if the error still occurs, replace memory with known good chips".

What is the problem? If there is a problem, why does my computer continue to run "normally" and what should I do to fix it if there is something wrong?

Many thanks for you suggestions.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello jbloggs,
You can do a google search for memtest and run that to see if there are any problems with your ram, if ok then you can start looking at something else

did a google for you and you can find it *HERE*


----------



## IAmATeaf (Jan 21, 2005)

Mine also emits a single beep just after testing the RAM and HDDs/CD/DVDs, I always thought this was normal as my system had never given me any problems.


----------



## jbloggs (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for your replys. 

I found out what was causing the 1 beep, it was due to a low rpm of the cpu fan, ie below 1500rpm.

Also I ran memtest86 but all was clear.

So all sorted! :sayyes:


----------



## IAmATeaf (Jan 21, 2005)

jbloggs said:


> Thanks for your replys.
> 
> I found out what was causing the 1 beep, it was due to a low rpm of the cpu fan, ie below 1500rpm.
> 
> ...


That may explain why I get a single beep then as I've got the HSF fan connected via molex with no monitoring cable.


----------

